# Self - employment in Cyprus



## robsuz (Dec 6, 2009)

Dear all

We are considering moving to Cyprus (undecided about North or South) and would like to know the rules and experience concerning self-employment. I am currently a Brit working as a massage therapist (my husband is a photographer) in France. 

We look forward to hearing if it is straight forward to work in Cyprus or if there are any rules that would make it difficult?

Many thanks in advance,

Suzanne


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

robsuz said:


> Dear all
> 
> We are considering moving to Cyprus (undecided about North or South) and would like to know the rules and experience concerning self-employment. I am currently a Brit working as a massage therapist (my husband is a photographer) in France.
> 
> ...


If you move to the South of Cyprus there are no difficulties in settingup in business if you are EU citizens (which I assume you are). As Cyprus is a member of the EU any EU citizen can start a business.
It is wise to do it legally though, as in paying your taxes and social insurance as the social insurance is now gunning for anyone who tries to get aways with it. The penalties are severe if caught so it isbetter to do it properly from the word go.
The good thing is that if you are paying social you dont need to have private health insurance and also you will be entitled to retirement pension from Cyprus when the time comes. 

Veronica


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The good thing is that if you are paying social you dont need to have private health insurance and also you will be entitled to retirement pension from Cyprus when the time comes.
> 
> Veronica


If I get a job in Cyprus but my husband continues to work for a UK employer "remotely" will we both be entitled to fee local health care, or just me and the kids? 

Also, do Cypriots have to pay to see the dentist?

L


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Lazer said:


> If I get a job in Cyprus but my husband continues to work for a UK employer "remotely" will we both be entitled to fee local health care, or just me and the kids?
> 
> Also, do Cypriots have to pay to see the dentist?
> 
> L


The health care isn't actually free for adults (I don't know about children). The fee you pay depends on your income. The least you pay is €2 per visit. 

If your husband moves to Cyprus and resides here, he can still apply for the E106 that gives him health care in Cyprus (or anywhere in the EU) for up to 3 years, even if he is working remotely. If he is working in Cyprus, even remotely, he will have to pay Social Insurance so the E106 becomes laregely irrelevant.

You have two choices for dental care, you can attend the state Dentist in the general hospital and just pay your €2 or your contribution, or you can consult a private dentist.


----------



## robsuz (Dec 6, 2009)

*Thank you veronica*

Thanks for your quick informative reply! Very useful, and we will continue to examine all the job options ... fully appreciate the need to keep things 'above board' .... it's the same here in France and hasn't been a problem at all 
Suzanne and Rob




Veronica said:


> If you move to the South of Cyprus there are no difficulties in settingup in business if you are EU citizens (which I assume you are). As Cyprus is a member of the EU any EU citizen can start a business.It is wise to do it legally though, as in paying your taxes and social insurance as the social insurance is now gunning for anyone who tries to get aways with it. The penalties are severe if caught so it isbetter to do it properly from the word go.The good thing is that if you are paying social you dont need to have private health insurance and also you will be entitled to retirement pension from Cyprus when the time comes.* Veronica


----------

